# Nicht drehender Grafikkartenlüfter erhöht Lebensdauer?



## Roboforce (18. Oktober 2015)

*Nicht drehender Grafikkartenlüfter erhöht Lebensdauer?*

Hallo! 

Ich bin etwas verwundert über das Thema Grafikkartenkühlung und Lebensdauer, und mag euch deswegen dazu etwas fragen.

Auf der Plastikverpackung mit der meine Grafikkarte MSI GTX 960 4G im Inneren verpackt war steht folgendes drauf: "Fans not spinning? Don't worry! Fans stop spinning in low load situations. This keeps the card quiet *and increases lifetime*."

Also ich glaube gerne das es eher sinnlos ist wenn sich die Lüfter bei sehr niedriger Temperatur immer drehen müssen. Aber das es für die Grafikkarte besser sein soll? Ist da etwas dran? Ist es dann etwa auch gesünder wenn die Lüfter immer nur wenn nötig anfangen zu drehen um die Grafikkarte unter 60 Grad zu halten, statt dass sie sich ständig drehen und sie dann auf unter 45 Grad hält? Ich dachte das kühler immer besser ist? Ob das besser oder schlechter für die Lebensdauer ist konnte ich über Google so gar nicht finden. (zum Beispiel, wenn man aufhört zu spielen, und die Grafikkarte sich dann sehr langsam von 58 Grad auf 30 Grad selber abkühlt ohne einen Lüfter, ob das besser für die Hardware ist als wenn ein Lüfter ständig aktiv draufpustet)

Wisst ihr mehr dazu?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Nicht drehender Grafikkartenlüfter erhöht Lebensdauer?*

Das ist ein reiner Marketingspruch.

Natürlich erhöht es in der Theorie die Lebensdauer _der Lüfter _wenn sie seltener an sind da die mit ihren Betriebsstunden verschleißen.
Die Lebensdauer_ der Karte_ nimmt dabei aber ab weil bei im Idle nicht drehenden Lüftern die Karte generell wärmer wird. Dieser Umstand ist natürlich werbewirksam ungünstig und steht entsprechend nicht auf der Packung.

Beide Effekte sind aber dermaßen winzig dass sie sowieso keine praktische Relevanz haben (ob die Lüfter und die Karte jetzt 10 oder 10,2 Jahre halten dürfte egal sein).


----------



## Pelk (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Nicht drehender Grafikkartenlüfter erhöht Lebensdauer?*

Keine Ahnung ob das Unfug ist aber unser Elektriker (Gleichrichter) ist der Meinung das sich elektronische Bauteile bei ca. 50° am wohlsten fühlen. Kann das jemand bestätigen und vielleicht hat dies auch etwas mit der Aussage von MSI zu tun ?


----------



## Narbennarr (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Nicht drehender Grafikkartenlüfter erhöht Lebensdauer?*

Die schreiben halt drauf was geht und natürlich nicht "dadurch geht die Karte schneller kaputt" 

Aber im ernst, im GPU Bereich ist die erhöhte Lebenszeit wirklich zu vernachlässigen und der bekommt sicher schneller einen Lagerschaden, als die Bauteile der GPU durch 10Grad mehr! Oft sind es die Lüfter die zuerst die Grätsche machen.
Lediglich bei Netzteilen sehe ich den semi-passiven Modus sehr kritisch!

Fazit:  Genieß die Karte, aber hör auf kein Produkversprechen


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Nicht drehender Grafikkartenlüfter erhöht Lebensdauer?*



Pelk schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ob das Unfug ist aber unser Elektriker (Gleichrichter) ist der Meinung das sich elektronische Bauteile bei ca. 50° am wohlsten fühlen.



Das ist extrem von den Bauteilen abhängig und kann pauschal nicht beantwortet werden. Es ist vor allem davon abhängig ob wir hier von einfachen Spulen und Kondensatoren reden oder von hochgezüchteten Halbleiterchips.
Einfache Bauteile die ein Elektriker in der Industrie in Massen verwendet mögen ihre günstige Betriebstemperatur je nach Bauart bei 20, 50 oder 80°C haben (auch das ist davon abhängig wie sie wofür gebaut wurden!), bei Consumer-Halbleiterchips gilt aber weiterhin je kühler desto besser (im "normalen" Rahmen, also Extremkühlung mal ausgenommen), da die Masse an Verschleißerscheinungen stromdichten- und temperaturabhängig sind. Die Lebensdauer einer GPU ist also bei 20°C höher als bei 50°C. Der Effekt ist aber wie schon geschrieben in einer Größenordnung die keinen Menschen interessiert da die Teile sowohl bei 20 als auch bei 80°C viel länger halten als man sie nutzen will, das hier ist wie gesagt reines inhaltsloses Marketing.

Der Ausfallgrund "GPU kaputt" ist unter allen Ausfällen sowieso verschwindend gering, denn 99% aller Grafikkarten sterben an kalten Lötstellen (da hilft das backen ab und an...) und defektem vRAM oder VRMs. Die GPU selbst ist ohne grobe Gewalt eigentlich ziemlich unzerstörbar.

Was die Lüfter betrifft - die haben üblicherweise MTBFs in der Größenordnung von 50.000 Stunden. Wenn dir da einer kaputt geht liegt das nicht daran dass er 100 Stunden mehr oder weniger gelaufen ist sondern daran dass du schlicht statistisches Pech hattest und einen erwischt hast der nur 2.000 Stunden schafft (dafür schaffen andere 200.000 ).


----------



## HisN (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Nicht drehender Grafikkartenlüfter erhöht Lebensdauer?*

Mir war so als ob viele Bauteile abkacken weil sie ständigen starken Temperaturschwankungen ausgesetzt sind.
Man überlegt sich was die Lötstellen mitmachen bei 30° - 80° - 30°
Da kann ich mir gut vorstellen dass sie länger halten wenn die Differenzen geringer sind. Also 60° - 80° - 60°

Das ist ja der große Vorteil der Wakü, viel kleinere Schwankungen. 

Aber so weit denken nicht viele


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Nicht drehender Grafikkartenlüfter erhöht Lebensdauer?*

Temperaturschwankungen sind tatsächlich ein Thema, allerdings sind diese für die hier relevanten Bauteile nicht relevant. Das gefährliche an Temperaturschwankungen ist, dass sich Materialien entsprechend ihrer Temperatur thermisch ausdehnen. Das ist aber erst dann ein Problem, wenn es nicht das gesamte Material gleich tut sondern nur stellenweise.

Sprich eine GPU hat kein Problem damit zwischen 20 und 80°C zu springen weil sie es in der gesamten Fläche tut und so nirgends nennenswerte mechanische Spannungen entstehen. Beim Lot ist es ähnlich, hier gibts zwar genannte Spannungen, diese sind aber so klein, dass sie (bei ordentlichem Lot und guter Lötqualität) nicht zu Kontaktverlusten führen bzw. auch das extrem lange dauert. Bei den kalten Lötstellen hingegen, also wo beim Löten was schiefgelaufen ist, können solche temperaturschwankungen durchaus dazu führen dass ein Kontakt nicht mehr funktioniert was zumeist die ganze Karte unbrauchbar macht.
Relevant wird das problem bei extremen Kühlmethoden, etwa unter LN2. Hier werden erstens die Spannungen (Temperaturunterschiede) deutlich größer und zweitens das Lot durch die extrem kalten Temperaturen spröder/rissanfälliger. Das ist der grund, warum viele HardcoreBencher schon Grafikkarten begraben haben - nicht weil die GPU kaputt wäre sondern weil sich das BGA unter der GPU gelöst hat was ohne spezielles Equipment nicht zu reparieren ist.

Aber wie gesagt - im normalen Anwendungsbereich spielt auch das keine Rolle. Die einzige Komponente die sensibler auf Temperaturschwankungen reagiert sind mechanische Festplatten. Die laufen tatsächlich gesünder konstant mit 45°C als ständig zwischen 20 und 35°C zu wechseln. Die Mechanik der HDDs ist so fein, dass Temperaturschwankungen (die übrigens ausgeglichen werden müssen um die Datenspur zu halten) einen echten Mehraufwand und Mehrverschleiß für die Platten darstellen. Aber selbst hier ists nicht so, dass HDDs die das ertragen müssen sofort nach 1,2 Jahren sterben. Nur tendentiell/statistisch etwas früher als kontant warme Platten.


----------



## HisN (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Nicht drehender Grafikkartenlüfter erhöht Lebensdauer?*

THX für Ausführung.


----------



## Jan565 (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Nicht drehender Grafikkartenlüfter erhöht Lebensdauer?*

Reines Marketing der Satz darauf. Statistisch gesehen mag es stimmen die Lebensdauer vom Lüfter oder der GPU länger ist, aber am Ende interessiert einen das nicht. Weil so lange lebt die Karte nicht.

Manchmal hat man glück da hält eine Karte und ihre Bauteile wesentlich länger als das MTBF vorgibt und manchmal halten die übertrieben gesagt keine 5 Minuten.


----------



## Roboforce (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Nicht drehender Grafikkartenlüfter erhöht Lebensdauer?*

Dankeschön für die ganzen Antworten!  Den Verdacht mit dem "Marketingspruch" habe ich auch gehabt, bin mir letzten Endes aber nicht ganz sicher gewesen.  Das mit der Festplattentemperatur finde ich ebenfalls interessant zu lesen.

Dank eurer netten Antworten werde ich es dann so machen, im MSI Afterburner die Lüftersteuerung für die Grafikkarte so einzustellen, dass sie ungefähr im Bereich von 45 Grad bleibt bei Volllast. Das erreicht die MSI GTX 960 bei einer Zimmertemperatur von rund 19 Grad schon bei einer Einstellung von 50% der Lüfter. Im Leerlauf ohne wirkliche Last lasse ich die Lüfter wie zuvor nicht drehen. Da die Hardware in einem ersten selbst zusammengebauten PC steckt, sorgt man sich schon etwas arg darum als wäre es ein eigenes Baby


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Nicht drehender Grafikkartenlüfter erhöht Lebensdauer?*



Roboforce schrieb:


> Dank eurer netten Antworten werde ich es dann so machen, im MSI Afterburner die Lüftersteuerung für die Grafikkarte so einzustellen, dass sie ungefähr im Bereich von 45 Grad bleibt bei Volllast.



Wenn du die Lautstärke ertragen willst... 

Technisch gesehen gibts dafür keinen Grund. Die Grafikkarte wird auch wenn die GPU 80°C erreicht unter Last viel länger halten als du sie benutzen willst (man geht üblicherweise von 10+ Jahren aus!). Wenn du mit Gewalt den Lüfter hochregelst freut sich nur derjenige dem du die Karte in ein paar Jahren gebraucht verkaufst, dass du dich zu seinen Gunsten mit nem lauten PC gequält hast.


----------



## Narbennarr (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Nicht drehender Grafikkartenlüfter erhöht Lebensdauer?*

lass die Lüfter wie sie sind, die Hersteller haben sich da meist was bei gedacht....


----------



## Laggy.NET (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Nicht drehender Grafikkartenlüfter erhöht Lebensdauer?*

Vor ein paar Jahren wurden Karten im Idle Betrieb noch 60-70°C warm und unter Vollast gar 90-100°C. Ich erinnere mich da an die GeForce 8000 Karten...

Meine GTX980 kommt im Idle bei abgeschaltetem Lüfter so auf ca 35°C. Das ist schon ein himmelweiter Unterschied. Die Elektronik lebt also länger, weil die Karte so kühl bleibt, dass man sogar den Lüfter abschalten kann...

Der Werbespruch ist also gar nicht mal so abwegig. Ne Karte, die im Idle nicht gekühlt werden muss lebt länger als eine, die aktiv gekühlt werden muss, selbst wenn die mit Lüfter die gleiche Temperatur erreichen würde.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Nicht drehender Grafikkartenlüfter erhöht Lebensdauer?*

Also bei meiner Palit sind die Lüfter ja im Idle ebenfalls aus. 
Allerdings, da die Lüfter auf der Minimal-Drehzahl wirklich nicht zu hören sind, habe ich in Afterburner den Passiv-Modus deaktiviert. 
Dieser minimale Luftzug bewirkt bereits Wunder. Auch das Mainboard freut sich wenn nicht die ganze Zeit ein Heizbrocken die Bauteile heizt.  
Und es gibt mir persönlich einfach ein besseres Gefühl. 
Auch in meinem Semi-passiven Netzteil (im Idle Lüfter aus) habe ich ein immer drehenden Noiseblocker verbaut. Ebenso nichts zu hören aber deutlich kühler als vorher. Der Vorteil bei diesen Variante ist auch, dass die Komponenten nicht so schnell auf ihre "Last-Temperatur" kommen und somit alle Komponenten im PC einfach Kühler sind, im Endeffekt dann auch leiser. 
Ich würde IMMER ein nicht hörbaren Lüfter @ 5V als Passiv bevorzugen. 

Man sieht übrigens auch oft an passiv-gekühlten Grafikkarten das sie eben nicht dafür ausgelegt sind. Sterben wie die Fliegen. Dasselbe bei Mainboards der günstigen Klasse, wo teilweise sogar auf Passivkühler verzichtet wird. Klar halten die Komponenten "theoretisch" ihre 110° aus die drauf stehen, sie altern aber massiv schneller. Gerade diese Boards brennen dann schnell durch. Also die Hersteller wissen meist nicht so recht was sie tun. Siehe auch ASUS, wo sich kein Schwein dort Gedanken gemacht hat, dass 2 der Heatpipes gar nicht auf der GPU aufliegen. 

Also lieber selbst Hand anlegen und ein ruhiges Gewissen haben.


----------



## Abductee (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Nicht drehender Grafikkartenlüfter erhöht Lebensdauer?*



Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Der Werbespruch ist also gar nicht mal so abwegig. Ne Karte, die im Idle  nicht gekühlt werden muss lebt länger als eine, die aktiv gekühlt  werden muss, selbst wenn die mit Lüfter die gleiche Temperatur erreichen  würde.                         .



Die GPU an sich ist ja überhaupt nicht das Problem.
Die Kondensatoren, Spannungswandler oder RAM freut sich aber definitiv über etwas Frischluft.

Der passive Modus ist nur ein Trick um die Karte ohne viel Aufwand im Leerlauf leise zu bekommen.
Dazu gibts von den Herstellern teilweise unterdimensionierte Kühlkörper (Spannungswandler) oder gar keine Kühlkörper (RAM)
Die Backplate als Wärmeschutzschild wärmt zusätzlich mit.
Den Herstellern ist die Lebenserwartung doch egal, zwei, drei Jahre muss sie überleben dann ist man eh aus der Garantie draußen.


----------



## Laggy.NET (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Nicht drehender Grafikkartenlüfter erhöht Lebensdauer?*



Abductee schrieb:


> Die GPU an sich ist ja überhaupt nicht das Problem.
> Die Kondensatoren, Spannungswandler oder RAM freut sich aber definitiv über etwas Frischluft.
> 
> Der passive Modus ist nur ein Trick um die Karte ohne viel Aufwand im Leerlauf leise zu bekommen.
> ...



Hmm, und wie sollen die Spannungswandler heiß werden, wenn keine Leistung abgerufen wird?
Heutige GPUs verbrauchen nur noch sehr wenig Strom, wenn sie im Idle sind, ergo auch viel weniger Last an den Spannungswandlern.


Ich versteh sowieso nicht, warum einige immernoch extrem Kühlmethoden auffahren. Vor einigen Jahren war mein PC Trotz 4x 2000 RPM Gehäuselüftern und Tösender GPU so heiß, dass sogar das PC Gehäuse nach einigen Stunden schön warm wurde und zumindest Mainboard, CPU und RAM läuft mittlerweile in nem anderen Rechner und ist jetzt bald 7 Jahre alt! Und in dem alten Gehäuse ist nichtmal ein Lüfter verbaut! Der Intel Boxed Kühler ist alles... Trotzdem läuft alles ausgezeichnet. Die CPU wurde die ersten 5 Jahre sogar auf 4 GHz gequält. Sogar die Elektronenmigration zeigte Sich, da zum schluss nur noch 3,9 GHz Stabil liefen. Trotz der Strapazen mit Hohen Temps über langen Zeitraum läuft die Hardware nun weiterhin ohne einen einzigen Absturz, zwar mit Stock Taktraten und wie gesagt dem Boxed Kühler, dafür ohne Gehäuselüfter, die Bedingungen sind also weiterhin alles andere als Optimal oder "schonend".


Heutzutage lässt sich ein Gehäuse mit 2x 5V So weit kühlen, dass das Gehäuse selbst nach mehreren Stunden Vollast noch kühl ist, während sich sogar der Lüfter der GPU langweilt und die Komponenten unter Last max 70-75°C erreichen.
Wenn so Hitzköpfige Hardware wie damals schon 7 Jahre hält, dann hält heutige erst recht. Man kanns auch wirklich übertreiben.


----------



## Acemonty (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Nicht drehender Grafikkartenlüfter erhöht Lebensdauer?*

Ich bin kein Elektriker und wenn es wirklich stimmt, dass Bauteile z.b. bei 50 oder 60°C länger halten, möge man mich berichtigen. Aber ansich ist das pures Marketinggewäsch. Wenn man jetzt wirklich einen Wettbewerb starten wollte, womit die Karte am längsten durchhält, dann sicher mit dauerhaft rotierenden Lüftern. Aber real interessiert das doch niemanden. Mir ist bis heute noch nie eine Grafikkarte kaputtgegangen. Egal wie gekühlt und wie alt ^^


----------



## HaunDeD (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Nicht drehender Grafikkartenlüfter erhöht Lebensdauer?*



Roboforce schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich bin etwas verwundert über das Thema Grafikkartenkühlung und Lebensdauer, und mag euch deswegen dazu etwas fragen.
> 
> ...



hör mal bitte zu. Der i7 930 der früher so krass war ist jetzt auf i7 Niveau. Bis die Grafikkarte (ohne OC) abkratzt wird es schon Grafikkarten geben von denen wir heute nur träumen. Früher hat man mit 512MB GPUS angegeben.. heute gibt es eine TITAN X für Gaming und Fire pro mit 16GB+.


----------



## Roboforce (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Nicht drehender Grafikkartenlüfter erhöht Lebensdauer?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Wenn du die Lautstärke ertragen willst...



Die Lüfter sind meinem Empfinden nach immer noch recht leise, und im Vergleich zu einigen Fertig PC Lüftern ist das noch höchst angenehm. Das ist zum Glück nicht das Problem 



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Technisch gesehen gibts dafür keinen Grund. Die Grafikkarte wird auch wenn die GPU 80°C erreicht unter Last viel länger halten als du sie benutzen willst (man geht üblicherweise von 10+ Jahren aus!). Wenn du mit Gewalt den Lüfter hochregelst freut sich nur derjenige dem du die Karte in ein paar Jahren gebraucht verkaufst, dass du dich zu seinen Gunsten mit nem lauten PC gequält hast.



Okay, Danke nochmals für die Ergänzung. Mir ist bisher schon mal eine Grafikkarte kaputt gegangen (zwar nach 5 Jahren und eine ziemlich alte, aber immerhin), also bin ich da schon etwas in Aufruhr mit der allgemeinen Pflege. Ich ändere die Einstellungen dann wieder zurück, da ich kein großartiges Wissen dazu habe vertraue ich dir / euch. So betrachtet bleibt mir ja auch nichts anderes übrig 
Mir ist aufgefallen, dass die Grafikkarte selber ab 60 Grad zwar anfängt ihre Lüfter aufzudrehen, diese starten und stoppen allerdings immer wieder wenn die Last noch nicht genug ist. Da werde ich den MSI Afterburner benutzen um dann für zu sorgen, dass die sich bei Start weiterdrehen und nicht sofort wieder aufhören. Wenn ich der Rezension bei Mindfactory zu der Grafikkarte Vertrauen schenken darf, soll das dann wirklich nicht gesund für die Lüfter sein. Falls das auch Blödsinn ist, korrigiert mich bitte. Danke!



HaunDeD schrieb:


> hör mal bitte zu. Der i7 930 der früher so krass war ist jetzt auf i7 Niveau. Bis die Grafikkarte (ohne OC) abkratzt wird es schon Grafikkarten geben von denen wir heute nur träumen. Früher hat man mit 512MB GPUS angegeben.. heute gibt es eine TITAN X für Gaming und Fire pro mit 16GB+.



Wie oben schon erwähnt ist mir mal eine Grafikkarte nach 5 Jahren kaputt gegangen. Deswegen warnt mich da mein Gefühl mehr oder weniger, dass ich das neue Stück was jetzt im tollen neuen Selbstbau-Rechner eingebaut ist sehr gut behandeln sollte. Da ihr die Experten seid, glaube ich euch da wenn meine Sorge da übertrieben ist. Auch wenn es so aussieht das sich hier etwas die Geister scheiden. Dankeschön für die ganzen Antworten!


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Nicht drehender Grafikkartenlüfter erhöht Lebensdauer?*

Ein ständiges an und Abschalten der Lüfter wenns grade im Grenzbereich ist ist tatsächlich ungesund für die Lüfter (die Lager können sich so schlechter selbst schmieren und die elektronik bekommt bei jedem Anlaufvorgang einen höheren Einschalt-/Anlaufstrom für den E-Motor). In deinem Falle würde ich die Lüfterkurve so einstellen dass der Lüfter nie ausgeht (wenn der rest drumherum sowieso lauter ist als dein Grakalüfter bei 30% ist das ja wurscht) und dann erst bei 65-70°C aufdreht.


----------



## HaunDeD (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Nicht drehender Grafikkartenlüfter erhöht Lebensdauer?*

5 Jahre her war ich 16 und bescheuert, jetzt bin ich 21 und auch bescheuert ^-^ aber es geht nicht darum wie bescheuert ich bin sondern wie viel 5 Jahre sind. Vor 5 Jahren gab es glaub ich 480 oder 580... jetzt macht eine 950 die 580 platt. Früher hatten Sachen zb 5 Jahre Lebensdauer, jetzt kann es bei 15 Jahren liegen.
Ich hatte einen Intel Quad Q9300 der bis heute noch läuft, der ist aber in dem PC von meinem Onkel.

Die Intel Core 2 Quad CPUs wurden 2006 hergestellt. Alles muss unter 80°C im Sommer bleiben dann hält es auch lange.


----------



## Threshold (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Nicht drehender Grafikkartenlüfter erhöht Lebensdauer?*



Roboforce schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich bin etwas verwundert über das Thema Grafikkartenkühlung und Lebensdauer, und mag euch deswegen dazu etwas fragen.
> 
> ...



Lüfter verschleißen schneller, wenn sie wärmer sind. Von daher ist es eher schlecht für die Lüfter, wenn sie bei 50° stehen als wenn sie bei 30° drehen.
Der Grafikkarte selbst ist das egal. Die Komponenen sind für eine höhere Temperatur ausgelegt. Die kann das also problemlos vertragen.


----------



## Zezuma (26. April 2020)

Hallo, 
der letzte Beitrag ist nun knapp 5 Jahre her, desshalb wollte ich fragen, ob sich in dieser Zeit etwas geändert hat. Ich habe eine XFX RX590 und in die Werkseinstellungen lassen die Lüfter im Idle still stehen. Ich habe nun aus den besherigen Beträgen aber mitgenommen, dass man die Lüfter lieber langsam laufen lassen sollte, als diese ganz auszuschalten.
Ist diese Empfehlung noch aktuell?
LG


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. April 2020)

Zezuma schrieb:


> der letzte Beitrag ist nun knapp 5 Jahre her, desshalb wollte ich fragen, ob sich in dieser Zeit etwas geändert hat.



Sagen wir mal so - die Physik von heute unterscheidet sich nicht von der Physik des Jahres 2015. 



Zezuma schrieb:


> stehen. Ich habe nun aus den besherigen Beträgen  aber mitgenommen, dass man die Lüfter lieber langsam laufen lassen  sollte, als diese ganz auszuschalten.
> Ist diese Empfehlung noch aktuell?


Die Lüfter mit einer unhörbaren Geschwindigkeit langsam mitlaufen zu lassen bemerkt der Nutzer nicht, die Hardware freut sich aber über 15-20 Grad weniger.


----------



## Zezuma (26. April 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die Lüfter mit einer unhörbaren Geschwindigkeit langsam mitlaufen zu lassen bemerkt der Nutzer nicht, die Hardware freut sich aber über 15-20 Grad weniger.


Ok, das verschleißen die Lüfter nicht schneller, wenn die permanet laufen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. April 2020)

Zezuma schrieb:


> Ok, das verschleißen die Lüfter nicht schneller, wenn die permanet laufen?



Das wurde doch ganz oben im Thread schon behandelt?

Klar altern laufende Lüfter schneller als stehende. ABER:
1.) Ist der Unterschied im betrachteten Zeitraum völlig egal da es dir bei im Schnitt 50.000 Betriebsstunden Standzeit eines Lüfters egal sein dürfte obs 10.000 Stunden mehr oder weniger sind weil du die Karte sowieso eher nicht 10 Jahre lang benutzen willst und
2.) Ständiges anlaufen und anhalten der Lüfter (aufgrund der Anlaufströme) wesentlich verschleißender ist als dauerhaftes stehen oder laufen.


----------



## Zezuma (26. April 2020)

Ich wollte nur noch einmal sicher gehen. Danke für die Antwort, dann lege ich mal ne neue Lüfterkurve an. Schönen Abend noch.


----------

